# Extra buttons on Logitech MX500 mouse

## halfgaar

Hi,

I've just completed this tutorial. I unfortunatly can't get all the buttons to work. The top most button doesn't generate an event (checked with xev). And after disabling the cruise control, the buttons above and below the scrollwheel don't generate events either, whereas with cruisecontrol, they do the same as scrolling, which is useless.

```
Section "InputDevice"

    Identifier  "Mouse[0]"

    Driver      "mouse"

    Option      "Protocol" "evdev"

    Option      "Dev Name" "B16_b_02 USB-PS/2 Optical Mouse" # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

    Option      "Dev Phys" "usb-*/input0" # cat /proc/bus/input/devices

    Option      "Device" "/dev/input/mice" # (/dev/input/mice also appears to work)

    Option      "Buttons" "10"

    Option      "ZAxisMapping" "9 10"

    Option      "Resolution" "800"

EndSection
```

When loggin in, I run:

```
xmodmap -e "pointer = 1 2 3 6 7 8 9 10 4 5"
```

Anybody got any ideas?

----------

## halfgaar

There's no-one here who has all the buttons on his mx500 or alike working?

----------

## halfgaar

I fixed it. It was because my mousedriver was not full HID, but the limited boot protocol.

----------

## Randuin

How did you fix it to have full HID support?

----------

## halfgaar

Depends on what kernel driver you use. In the kernel, go to the USB options and you'll see.

----------

## user118696

I think there's a HOWTO on gentoo-wiki that tells you how...

EDIT

That's the one. Maybe you know it already??...

http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Mouse_Nav_Buttons

----------

